# Where to find certain vegetables in Dubai



## JHavey (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all, 

We are all moved in and starting to stock our fridge/pantry with some food and supplies for cooking that we were used to cooking with back in Texas. 

Tomatillos either fresh or canned

Pepperidge Farm Goldfish Crackers

Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning

Good pork breakfast sausage like Jimmy Dean or Owens ( i have looked at Spinneys)

We have tried walking through all the stores (Choithram, Safestway, Carrefour, Geant, Spinneys)

Thanks for any good advice for us to get some good comfort foods.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

JHavey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are all moved in and starting to stock our fridge/pantry with some food and supplies for cooking that we were used to cooking with back in Texas.
> 
> ...




What on earth are Tomatillos????????


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you find tomatillos let me know  Been living in Dubai for a year and a half and have never seen them.


----------



## JHavey (Jan 6, 2010)

Hard to explain, sort of like a green tomato but not really. Ha-Ha, if you have ever had Salsa Verde you have eaten them. 

They are very similar to a cape gooseberry but instead of sweet they are more tart/bitter. They are very popular in Tex-Mex, Mexican, and South American cooking.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh.. its a southern thing!


----------



## JHavey (Jan 6, 2010)

dizzy, the search must go on. 

I think we might try the vegetable market but if i end up coming home with a 50kg crate i will need some help to use them all. Maybe if we find some this weekend all of us can go in on a box. 

I have only heard the vegetable market sells in bulk. Anyone know anything different?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

JHavey said:


> Hard to explain, sort of like a green tomato but not really. Ha-Ha, if you have ever had Salsa Verde you have eaten them.
> 
> They are very similar to a cape gooseberry but instead of sweet they are more tart/bitter. They are very popular in Tex-Mex, Mexican, and South American cooking.


Sounds yum. I have a tin of Barts Creole spice mix I can bring over if you pining


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently they deliver to UAE 
Mexican Food online at MexGrocer.co.uk: Shop for Chillies, Corn Tortillas, Chipotle Chili Peppers, Masa Harina, Cooking Sauces, and more plus find recipes.


----------



## JHavey (Jan 6, 2010)

I will have to check it out, thanks for the link


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

JHavey said:


> I will have to check it out, thanks for the link


I look forward to the dinner invite


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I doubt you'd find tomatillos at the fruit & veg markets (one in Deira, another in Al Awir), although they do not only sell in large quantities.

For the best sausages and meat in general, go to Park N Shop.

Safestway sells a lot of American foodstuffs, but you will have to get used to not finding everything that you can at home. For most things there are acceptable substitutes.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to find the best place for exotic (and very, VERY common) vegetables are best spotted in Barasti....


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

Almost all of the American stuff in Dubai is at Safest Way, which you mentioned. Problem is it's waaaaay over priced. Supply and Demand... Otherwise I found most of the stuff is more UK/SA/Aussie/NZ (insert non-American) based.

Option 1 - Explore different tastes.
Option 2 - Wait for Emirates to have a fare sale. Buy someone a ticket and get them to load a suitcase full of food to bring in.  Seriously...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, at least walmart hasn't infiltrated UAE yet....


----------

